# Help needed Durban Area



## Riddle (24/4/15)

Hey guys

I have a cousin in Durban who is looking to rebuild his standard coils. I'm looking to help him out coz maybe this will bring him to the forum and rebuildables. 

Anybody in the durban area can assist him with some 30g or 32g wire. Or any wire that can rebuild a coil for use on a standard vv battery? 

He is willing to pay so this is not a free offer. He just needs about a meter or so to play around with. 

I'll post his area when he updates me.


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

Hi @Riddle

Have moved this for you to the "Who has Stock" forum - in case any retailers in that area want to respond directly.

Hope your cousin gets sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (24/4/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Riddle
> 
> Have moved this for you to the "Who has Stock" forum - in case any retailers in that area want to respond directly.
> 
> Hope your cousin gets sorted



Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (24/4/15)

He is in the pinetown area.


----------



## John (24/4/15)

Hey @Riddle I'm in that area, only have 28g though...


----------



## UnholyMunk (24/4/15)

I have some wire I got with one of my Kayfun's... it's 32 guage if I remember correctly. It's about a meter in length. I live in Westville, but will most likely be going through pinetown at some stage this weekend. I can drop it off with him when I go through. No worries about paying for it either. PM me if you'd like me to organise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Riddle (24/4/15)

John said:


> Hey @Riddle I'm in that area, only have 28g though...



Thanks @John... I think 28g might be too thick for his needs. But I will check with him and let you know.



UnholyMunk said:


> I have some wire I got with one of my Kayfun's... it's 32 guage if I remember correctly. It's about a meter in length. I live in Westville, but will most likely be going through pinetown at some stage this weekend. I can drop it off with him when I go through. No worries about paying for it either. PM me if you'd like me to organise.



@UnholyMunk sending you a PM now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (25/4/15)

The care package has been delivered 

I gave him some Kanthal, Organic Cotton and some of my Grants Vanilla Custard Clone for good measure

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (25/4/15)

Awesome. Nice going dude


----------



## Riddle (25/4/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> The care package has been delivered
> 
> I gave him some Kanthal, Organic Cotton and some of my Grants Vanilla Custard Clone for good measure



Thanks alot man. He is quite happy and very greatful for your help. 

Amazing community we are part of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

